# Lost rope on the Lower Piedra.



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Had something of an epic day on the Lower Piedra on Monday 5/11. Swimmer and lost boat at Mudslide. Boat is somewhere down river probably below the takeout on some farmer's fence. Swimmer climbed out river left. Wow! Most important now is that there is a rope in the rio somewhere down river of there. I've called Four Corners and several rafting companies down there. Sorry about this. Heads up in there.


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

Lmeyers!! Have at it.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Was the rope not properly secured in the boat or just thrown into the river in anger? You are most likely to busy scouring the river for said rope to answer me. Cheers


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Have ur fun, children. Sometimes shit goes down on the rio. I've boated for 20 years and never lost a rope on the rio. Bust enough and someone else in the future may not do the right thing by posting here and reaching out to the community in that area.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh, and I'll pass on your concern to my bud who is ok but had a very close call.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Phil U. said:


> Oh, and I'll pass on your concern to my bud who is ok but had a very close call.


 Thanks for posting this. Its great to hear your bud is ok. Hopefully no one else gets hurt.


----------



## grin1 (Feb 2, 2014)

I plan on floating down from 160 to the lake this weekend; I'll take extra oars and if we come across the boat, we'll bring it out and contact you. All fences are down so its not going to get caught up in barbed wire, and I haven't heard about it getting to the lake. Any info on the boat make/model/color? Not that I expect to see multiple loose rafts down low.


----------



## Jankins (May 17, 2014)

Not sure if this is the same incident, but here's the details.
There is a lime green liquid logic stomper pinned in the rapid immediately upstream from eye of the needle.
A friend and I worked on the pinned boat for around an hour with a variety of systems, and in the end we were not successful at retrieving this kayak.
There is currently 2 locking biners and around 2-3 feet of rope on both biners from small kayaking throw bags attached to the grab loops.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

